# Pfizer Genotropin GoQuick drops



## iEKOS (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've managed to get hold of a Pfizer Genotropin GoQuick pen. Easy enough to use but when I finished jabbing, I get a few drops coming out at the end after I've pull it out of my belly fat. And yes I leave it in for 10/20 seconds.

Is this normal for thoes who have used this pen (or any other similar pen) before? Or is the pen broke? i don't want to waste expensive s**t ya know..

Thanks in advance


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah I found this happened a lot with me two, in the end I used the needle attachment at first to mix the water with the powder and then ditched the needle tip and drew it out with a slin pin, much easier and no spillage


----------



## iEKOS (Feb 21, 2015)

meekdown said:


> Yeah I found this happened a lot with me two, in the end I used the needle attachment at first to mix the water with the powder and then ditched the needle tip and drew it out with a slin pin, much easier and no spillage


 Sorry but I'm refering to the GoQuick Pen. There is no mixing.. Thanks for your input anyway


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

If it's the real Pfizer go quick pen there is mixing as the powder and the water are in a separate chamber, you twist one and it starts the mixing process


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

These are the real go quick pens and they do require mixing


----------



## iEKOS (Feb 21, 2015)

meekdown said:


> If it's the real Pfizer go quick pen there is mixing as the powder and the water are in a separate chamber, you twist one and it starts the mixing process


 Ohhh I'm sorry, I got ya now. I see what you mean.

Yes its a pen that you twist. What your suggesting is not to use the pen and just draw with an insulin pin then jab?


----------



## iEKOS (Feb 21, 2015)

meekdown said:


> These are the real go quick pens and they do require mixing
> 
> View attachment 132666


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

iEKOS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've managed to get hold of a Pfizer Genotropin GoQuick pen. Easy enough to use but when I finished jabbing, I get a few drops coming out at the end after I've pull it out of my belly fat. And yes I leave it in for 10/20 seconds.
> 
> ...


 Don't mix or use these with the needle tips. Take an insulin syringe and put it in the top, hold the pen vial upwards when mixing and let the syringe take the air and the little mixed solution that comes out. You can then use the GH you would have lost.

Continue to use the pen with syringes.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

No worries mate, yeah use the needle attachment to twist and mix as this lets the airpressue escape and mixes it without losing any and is less fiddly, then take it off and just draw with a insulin pin and jab, saves on loosing any as there not the cheapest of things, I never liked the needle attachment, but there great for the mixing process


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Christ, I bet that's costing you a fair few bob!


----------



## iEKOS (Feb 21, 2015)

Bensif said:


> Don't mix or use these with the needle tips. Take an insulin syringe and put it in the top, hold the pen vial upwards when mixing and let the syringe take the air and the little mixed solution that comes out. You can then use the GH you would have lost.
> 
> Continue to use the pen with syringes.


 1) Is your suggestion on a new fresh packet?
2) Will this stop the extra leak at the end once the above process is done?

I understand what your saying: taking the air pressure out will help not loose extra drops?


----------



## iEKOS (Feb 21, 2015)

TREACLE said:


> Christ, I bet that's costing you a fair few bob!


 First time on a pen, and second jab hence the concern.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

iEKOS said:


> 1) Is your suggestion on a new fresh packet?
> 2) Will this stop the extra leak at the end once the above process is done?
> 
> I understand what your saying: taking the air pressure out will help not loose extra drops?


 You can take the air pressure out with the needle tips but then the liquid has no where to go but down the side of the vial. Using a syringe allows you to contain any leekage whilst mixing.

You can start using a syringe on an already mixed pen, no need to use the button.

If you leave the pen tip down in the fridge as it gets near the end and insert the syringe at an angle you can get every last drop.


----------



## iEKOS (Feb 21, 2015)

meekdown said:


> No worries mate, yeah use the needle attachment to twist and mix as this lets the airpressue escape and mixes it without losing any and is less fiddly, then take it off and just draw with a insulin pin and jab, saves on loosing any as there not the cheapest of things, I never liked the needle attachment, but there great for the mixing process


 Aiit. Good tip thanks


----------



## iEKOS (Feb 21, 2015)

Bensif said:


> You can take the air pressure out with the needle tips but then the liquid has no where to go but down the side of the vial. Using a syringe allows you to contain any leekage whilst mixing.
> 
> You can start using a syringe on an already mixed pen, no need to use the button.
> 
> If you leave the pen tip down in the fridge as it gets near the end and insert the syringe at an angle you can get every last drop.


 Great. Thanks. Will give it a go.


----------



## iEKOS (Feb 21, 2015)

Some help on this please:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/289282-syringes-size-recomendation/?do=embed


----------

